# amazon flex



## Stephen Yanni (Oct 21, 2016)

can someone tell me hw to apply to amazon flex for south florida area


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Go to google and search "amazon flex". It's 4 pieces of information to input. Then, it's a waiting game. Might have just missed a onboarding push these last few weeks?


----------

